# Floral



## Chloe Reid (Mar 31, 2014)

Acrylic on canvas. Feed back and critiques appreciated.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's very pretty. Just one thing, I myself don't care for the drips that are on the right side. I find myself going right to them while looking at the picture and wondering if the they were intentional. In my own opinion they detract from a beautiful picture.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree with Terry. This is a beautiful painting. I love your method and your choice of colors. The drips are distracting from the gorgeous flowers though I think that is a signature of yours isn't it? I have seen your other paintings and the drips totally work. I believe that because the flowers are so soft in this painting, however, that the drips seem harsher than they do in your other paintings.. Overall beautiful piece.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Apr 15, 2015)

A question if you don't mind. Of the three flowers, which is the subject of the painting? All three seem to be of equal importance (form, detail, hue). Probably just the way I see the work, but I find my eyes wandering rather than looking.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey Grumpy you hit on something I've been trying to work on...that being an initial focal point that draws people into the picture. I'm pretty new to art in general...getting a late start in my life. Sometimes I find it difficult to incorporate a good focal point.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Apr 15, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Hey Grumpy you hit on something I've been trying to work on...that being an initial focal point that draws people into the picture. I'm pretty new to art in general...getting a late start in my life. Sometimes I find it difficult to incorporate a good focal point.


Thanks. I can't take credit for the thought - it was something I recently saw either in a book or a YouTube video. It did strike a chord with me, and for days, now, I've been looking at paintings trying to find the "hook", as writers call it. What makes me want to keep reading, listening, looking.


----------

